# What can I do with olive oil?



## footballmaniac (Aug 21, 2006)

What are some things I can do with olive oil? I want to use it for all the monounsaturated fat thats in it.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 21, 2006)

use in a shake
Salad Dressing
cooking.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 21, 2006)

Or man up and guzzle a T from a spoon


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 21, 2006)

*gulp*  I prefer to be  a wuss


----------



## Purdue Power (Aug 21, 2006)

I sautee my chicken breast and turkey burgers in it.  I put it over my salads and in my shakes if I don't put peanut butter in them.


----------



## fUnc17 (Aug 21, 2006)

i mix it with balsamic in my salads, use it to cook with and eat it by itself. its not bad at all


----------



## fufu (Aug 21, 2006)

I put it on my kidney beans.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 21, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Or man up and guzzle a T from a spoon


I agree with Jodi here. Just take it by the TB. It's so easy and convienent.


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 21, 2006)

I used to man up and drink flax. Prolly couldnt be to bad. How much monounsaturated fat should I consume each day?


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 23, 2006)

bump.


----------



## Krelian (Aug 25, 2006)

I don't mind the taste of drinking olive oil by the spoon, but how much is too much?  Once I drank three servings of two tabelspoons each spread out throughout the day, and I had a stomach ache for a day or two after.  I love olive oil though b/c it's such a convenient, easy way to get calories, and monounsaturated fats,


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 25, 2006)

I slam it down with water at meal #3..... No joke.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 26, 2006)

Krelian said:


> I don't mind the taste of drinking olive oil by the spoon, but how much is too much?  Once I drank three servings of two tabelspoons each spread out throughout the day, and I had a stomach ache for a day or two after.  I love olive oil though b/c it's such a convenient, easy way to get calories, and monounsaturated fats,



6 tablespoons of olive oil is a lot. 90g of fat=810kcals. thats a lot for your body to handle out of the blue, no wonder your stomach hurt.

btw, i used to slam it from the spoon when i was completely strict but nowadays i only really cook with it, either that or canola oil.


----------



## Ironandsteel (Aug 26, 2006)

cooking with olive oil is no better then any other oil.  When heated it looses it's positive attributes.   It's best used as stated in some of the posts above. cold salads (lettuce, bean, tomato, etc).  Teaspoon as well if you really have too.  I personnally don't see the need to do that since you can get your fats in a much easily tollerable way such as the salad approach.  By the teaspoon is just a discomfort that is not necessary.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 26, 2006)

i dunno, i can eat all clean, natural foods and not be discomforted except cooked oatmeal. that stuff makes me


----------



## Ironandsteel (Aug 26, 2006)

Yanick said:


> i dunno, i can eat all clean, natural foods and not be discomforted except cooked oatmeal. that stuff makes me



Well I would tell you, don't eat cooked oat meal.  being fit shouldn't mean to be miserable when you eat.  The good thing which I'm sure you already know is there are always alternatives to everything.  Don't like brussel sprouts then eat broccoli.   If you don't like oatmeal then eat cream of weat or farina.


----------



## SpeedyReedy5 (Aug 26, 2006)

olive oil in your shake right before bed good way to get those fats and also it slows the release of the protein down. so if you are not taking like a casein then throw in some olive oil!!


----------



## pbivona (Apr 24, 2008)

*Olive Oil*

If you guy want to try a great olive try a company that's been producing it since 1861 called Fratelli cucchiara. They are simply the masters of producing fresh cold pressed extra virgin olive oil. They have never been caught mixing or better yet never been on the black market like 1000's of other fony companies. They have been successful because they take pride in the olive oil and they are the only people i would every buy the healthy product from. You can purchase it at SanMichele.US, trust me it is terrific.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 24, 2008)

pbivona said:


> If you guy want to try a great olive try a company that's been producing it since 1861 called Fratelli cucchiara. They are simply the masters of producing fresh cold pressed extra virgin olive oil. They have never been caught mixing or better yet never been on the black market like 1000's of other fony companies. They have been successful because they take pride in the olive oil and they are the only people i would every buy the healthy product from. You can purchase it at SanMichele.US, trust me it is terrific.




Wow, your first post was on Fratelli....must have had your olive oil radar on.


I used to take a 4oz. ramekin shot once a day....better than fish oil, and it tasted pretty good with a bourbon chaser.

If all else fails, get your girlfriend or significant other, a 9x12 plastic drop cloth, a gallon of Omaggio from Sam's........good times.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 24, 2008)

I like to drink that shit straight. It helps me bulk up.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 24, 2008)

Stop following me around, kid.


----------



## Smoo_lord (Apr 24, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> Wow, your first post was on Fratelli....must have had your olive oil radar on.
> 
> 
> I used to take a 4oz. ramekin shot once a day....better than fish oil, and it tasted pretty good with a bourbon chaser.
> ...



i was gonna say, yeah rub it on her tits, but you beat me too it


----------



## thorough (Apr 25, 2008)

it also has great lubricating properties! better than KY jelly. i work at a italian restaurant and we have a 5 gallon tub of herb infused EVOO basically on tap. i put it on top of my chicken and sprinkle parm cheese on top. i put it on my salads mixed with a little basalmic. i add cayenne pepper or tabasco to it and add it too my tuna. you can add so much different stuff to it. the infused EVOO we use has oregano,garlic,thyme,rosmary,salt,pepper,chili flake and so many other good spices in it its rediculous.dont use the herb infused stuff for sex purposes though. it will be more stinky than usual.


----------



## thorough (Apr 25, 2008)

oh and be careful not to get it on your clothes. i just stained a shirt..


----------



## silvister (May 14, 2008)

i eat as it is , its taste is not bad , some time i use this with salad, or with chicken any one know about this Olive Oil contains polyphenol compounds that act as antioxidants to help prevent and repair damage to the skin done by accidental sun exposure.


----------



## vortrit (May 15, 2008)

I put a spoonful in a can of tuna for lunch everyday.


----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2008)

Holy shit.  Where the hell have you been?


----------



## KelJu (May 15, 2008)

thorough said:


> it also has great lubricating properties! better than KY jelly.



Tossed salads?


----------



## thorough (May 20, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Tossed salads?


more like a portuguese breakfast


----------



## TexanTA1996 (May 20, 2008)

Mix it in your shakes, you can't taste it at all.


----------

